

Ask HN: I've been accepted to Google Startup Launch, now what? - rafaqueque

Hi.<p>Like the title says, I&#x27;ve been accepted to this Google Startup Launch program, but I don&#x27;t know what to do next. Will someone contact me? There&#x27;s not much information in the approval email, so I&#x27;m a bit stuck in this right now.<p>I know it&#x27;s a good thing to be accepted -- means my idea is quite nice, at least.<p>Should I contact them and ask for more information? Can&#x27;t find much in the internet in general.
======
germandz
We were also accepted with our project
([https://dockerize.it](https://dockerize.it)).

The extra $500 for Google Cloud are really nice, but we are expectant for
other cool things from Google.

Do you have any idea about how much projects are being accepted? The most
powerful thing in this incubators are the relationships with other startups.

In this G+ page
([https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/10729681536514869184...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107296815365148691846))
some teams are presenting their projects.

~~~
rafaqueque
Have to agree. Relationship with other people on the same boat and mission is
always good. Is that an official community? Haven't checked yet.

------
elyrly
I assumed it was just a platform to help start-ups utilize Google products. I
didn't think it was a formal incubator (I maybe wrong).

------
rcavezza
I was also accepted. Based on the initial application, I assumed there would
be more resources than what was included in the acceptance email. So far, the
biggest perk is the $500 credit for the Google platform.

~~~
rafaqueque
I'm a bit disappointed. Maybe I was expecting just a bit more out of this, but
let's see what will happen. I'll contact them just to get more info.

~~~
6thSigma
Did you learn anything more?

~~~
rafaqueque
Nop, nothing else. Still no answer.

